# Passat sports Luxor wheels



## AndroidGuy (Sep 24, 2014)

Selling my Stock wheels. Has 6k miles, mint condition. One wheel has a scuff, curb Mark. 









Sent from my Portable


----------



## krisco1996 (Jan 13, 2015)

Please post this in the classified section. This is for technical questions and discussion.


----------

